# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  "Putins rike" i Aftonbladet

## Hanna

Aftonbladet har tydligen "återupptäckt" Ryssland, efter att ha glömt bort det i 25 år, med undantag för tramsiga historier om "Så här skulle ryssarna invadera Sverige" och liknande förutsägbart trams. Den som minns deras röda inriktning från 80-talet när det var söta historier om barnens palats och arbetarhjältar för hela slanten, kan bara skratta åt hur vindarna vänt och journalisterna skriver vad som förväntas av dem.  
Följaktligen, för närvarande, med tanke på vinter-OS så reser några av ABs rysktalande journalister runt på landsvägarna i Ryssland, i riktning mot Sotji.
Så här beskriver de sina reportage:   

> Om tre månader börjar OS i Ryssland, ett grannland till Sverige, och det kunde lika gärna vara på andra sidan jorden.
>  Vi ska resa från Moskva till OS-staden Sotji och berätta om detta  enorma, gåtfulla land. Det blir en färd genom en nation som åter sluter  sig, ett land där avvikande röster får allt svårare att göra sig hörda.
>  Det blir en färd genom Putins rike

 . 
1) Vadå "på andra sidan jorden". Det tar en timme att flyga till Sankt Petersburg. Kolla kulturen, det är ju jättemycket som är väldigt likt traditionell svensk kultur (innan den blev "berikad" av invandring och multikulti.) 
2) Vadå "återigen sluter sig"? Det är ju tvärtom. Och så måste de ge en känga till Putin, bara för att Carl Bildt ska gilla historien. I så fall är väl Sverige Reinfeldts rike. Han har varit statsminister lika länge som Putin.  
Osv - tusan att de inte kan skriva ett vettigt reportage om Ryssland utan att trycka in klicheer och propaganda som inte hjälper någon alls.  
Senaste inlägget jag läste var om ett barnhem i någon liten stad *"Mycket kärlek på ett gammaldags barnhem".*  
Låter trevligt och de hittar inget att klaga på förrän de upptäcker att barnhemmet har olika leksaker för pojkar och flickor! Och konstaterar att "rysk pedagogik är mindre modernt än Sverige". Sen klagar de på att Ryssland inte vill låta svenska homosexuella adoptera barn därifrån. 
Nästa inlägg handlar om kossacker som för en miljökamp *Urjupinsk - Kossackerna slåss mot gruvan och söker en roll* 
Det finns ett antal fler inlägg som man kan läsa om man är intresserad - trevligt att läsa på svenska.  
Men varning: Det är mest gnäll och negativa åsikter även om det är intressant med inlägg från mindre städer.  
Hela budskapet verkar handla om att få läsaren att tänka "tack och lov att jag är född i trygga och politiskt korrekta Sverige och inte i det där knaslandet". Varför kan de inte bara låta Ryssland vara som det är, utan att kommentera, och i stället satsa på att se det positiva och bygga broar? Kunde de göra det förr så kan de väl göra det nu, när Ryssland är mer öppet än någonsin. De verkar ha gett sig 17 på att bara visa det negativa. Precis som de rapporterade om USA i min barndom. Finns massor av bra - men Aftonbladet stack direkt till bomullsfälten och hittade den mest utblottade stackare i hela delstaten och presenterade detta som typiskt USA. Nu kör de samma metod mot Ryssland. Hur skulle det vara med lite ärlig journalistik, utan förutfattade meningar och en agenda...  
Otroligt att vara så geografiskt nära ett stort och viktigt land med mängder av affärsmöjligheter..  och i stället för att dra fördel av situationen i stället för att hålla på och gnälla och sätta sig på moraliskt höga hästar.

----------


## SergeMak

gobbledegook gobbledegook gobbledegook...
Разве это форум для изучающих швецкий?
Слабо перевести на русский или хотя бы на English?

----------


## Lampada

> ...Разве это форум для изучающих шве*дс*кий? ...

  В подразделе скандинавских языков можно общаться на шведском.

----------


## SergeMak

Тогда прошу прощения.

----------


## Eric C.

De uppenbarligen inte gör ett bra jobb svart-målning som landet ändå, eftersom det finns svenskar är villiga att lägga upp sådana mängder text bara för att ta itu med "problemet".  ::

----------


## Hanna

Google Translate becomes you.

----------


## Hanna

> De uppenbarligen inte gör ett bra jobb svart-målning som landet ändå, eftersom det finns svenskar är villiga att lägga upp sådana mängder text bara för att ta itu med "problemet".

 You must have some kind of fixation with me, since you can't even leave  my posts alone when they are in a language that you don't understand.
(writing in English to save you another visit to a translation engine.)   

> В подразделе скандинавских языков можно общаться на шведском.

 Конечно... 
I was bored and the article was silly. Just felt like writing about it. Nobody is forced to visit and read the Scandinavian forum unless they speak a Scandi language. There are several Swedes and other Nordics who use this site, but for whatever reason they are keeping their nationality secret. Ni vet vilka ni är...

----------


## Eric C.

I understood everything that was in the original post, to my surprise GT generated a piece of quite intelligible English text, but apparently, it doesn't do equally awesome job the other way around.  ::

----------


## Hanna

> I understood everything that was in the original post, to my surprise GT generated a piece of quite intelligible English text, but apparently, it doesn't do equally awesome job the other way around.

 You are  not a native English speaker, so why did you do the translation into English?

----------


## Eric C.

> You are  not a native English speaker, so why did you do the translation into English?

 The tone of your message makes me wonder if you've attempted to spy on me!... What else do you "know" about me?

----------


## dtrq

> You are  not a native English speaker, so why did you do the translation into English?

 Translating with Google Translate to something other than English doesn't have much sense usually: for most languages the service translates text into English and THEN from English into language you have chosen. This reduces accuracy of translation dramatically.

----------

